# Setting Up Electric Pump From Manual Pump



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Im with Bigpearl on the water containers we have 4 the water we use for cooking and making coffee we buy drinking water in 6 litres containers. The tap water avail mon-fri * is not very good containers tend to have a green slime after a while which also blocks the garden hoses ! Although the water company website states the water is more beneficial because of the various minerals it contains ! We did some time ago have inline filters but they would get blocked very quick.
* our water pressure usually from 6am sat-6pm sun drops sometimes to almost zero ! Reported several times all we get is they are laying new pipes ! Thinking of pumping ground water using a storage tank , but depends on the cost.
Remember its more fun in the Philippines !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water well with electric pump*



expatuk2016 said:


> Im with Bigpearl on the water containers we have 4 the water we use for cooking and making coffee we buy drinking water in 6 litres containers. The tap water avail mon-fri * is not very good containers tend to have a green slime after a while which also blocks the garden hoses ! Although the water company website states the water is more beneficial because of the various minerals it contains ! We did some time ago have inline filters but they would get blocked very quick.
> * our water pressure usually from 6am sat-6pm sun drops sometimes to almost zero ! Reported several times all we get is they are laying new pipes ! Thinking of pumping ground water using a storage tank , but depends on the cost.
> Remember its more fun in the Philippines !


The well will cost about 5,000 pesos to drill (my plumber, used him for years) and you'd want a manual pump outside 2,500 pesos (power outages) just in case with a line running to the house that connects to your electric pump 9000 pesos from Motorworld Sta Cruz market area, it's green and made in italy for a quality 1 hp and the think lines from the manual pump to the home will run about 5 -7000 pesos, the stainless steel tank will cost 10,000 pesos and then from there the costs for lines to your home.

We've had this set up for at least two decades.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's what my system looks like I use a 1hp electric pump made in Italy and it can be rebuilt, I've already changed the bearings once in 7 years, I asked for their best pump and that's what they gave me, at the time it was 7,000 pesos but now I see them selling at 9,000 pesos.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the pics mark, we already have a handpump in the laundry room will get our local plumber in to see what his quote is. Honestly our water supply is almost non exsistant at weekends ! The pressure is not enough to reach our bathroom on the 2nd floor ! So basically its hand pump for washing clothes at weekends yes i know its the Filipno way but my wife is diabetic she gets tired and i hate seeing her sitting there scrubbing away at clothes etc but on the other hand at weekends the wife and her sister happily do the washing chattering away to each other and as we are on lockdown we cant go to the Japan surplus stores or the garage sale in nuvali ! So the money saved on petrol drivers fees and food etc will cover the cost of installing a new water system .
We shall see, next project solar panels !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Mark, did you miss a 0 from the well price. 100k wouldn't be unusual so 50k would be a good price.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Well digging will vary in price*



Gary D said:


> Mark, did you miss a 0 from the well price. 100k wouldn't be unusual so 50k would be a good price.



Ha haaaaa... NO! I live next to the lake, Laguna de Bay... That's the price 5000 peso in Laguna but you have a good point because another Expat lives off of Cebu and on an island, the ground is rocky below and I think he had to pay something like 80,000.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for splitting/creating a new thread Mark.
What Gary asks can be very true, depends on where you are, water table, ground conditions, local labour costs etc etc.
The well we sunk for the outlaws was hand dug by some locals that regularly take on these works, The site was about 500 metres from the beach, (San Fernando City La Union) all the digging was in sand and they kept slipping reinforced concrete rings (short pipes 600mm diameter) one on top of the other that miraculously kept slipping down the hole. once they hit the water table continued for another 1.2 metres. About 5.5 metres deep. The dude down the hole was amazing as were his 2 helpers pulling bucket upon bucket of sand out of the well as it went down, less than 1 day to accomplish this. Concrete rings and labour to sink the well was around PHP 6K, the pump and receiver was 7K, the electrician for the new circuit and outlet was under 1K and the pipework and taps/shower to 5 points was another 3.5 to 4k. The deep well we have here on the property is 1.2M in diameter and about 6 metres deep and seems to cope with watering the garden and house use. There is a hand pump next to the well and funny, on reflection have not tried it, tomorrows job, lol.

So in theory if you have a manual hand pump I don't see and reason that an electric pump can't be installed, hopefully the refresh rate from the well can cope with the demand. OMO

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for splitting/creating a new thread Mark.
> What Gary asks can be very true, depends on where you are, water table, ground conditions, local labour costs etc etc.
> The well we sunk for the outlaws was hand dug by some locals that regularly take on these works, The site was about 500 metres from the beach, (San Fernando City La Union) all the digging was in sand and they kept slipping reinforced concrete rings (short pipes 600mm diameter) one on top of the other that miraculously kept slipping down the hole. once they hit the water table continued for another 1.2 metres. About 5.5 metres deep. The dude down the hole was amazing as were his 2 helpers pulling bucket upon bucket of sand out of the well as it went down, less than 1 day to accomplish this. Concrete rings and labour to sink the well was around PHP 6K, the pump and receiver was 7K, the electrician for the new circuit and outlet was under 1K and the pipework and taps/shower to 5 points was another 3.5 to 4k. The deep well we have here on the property is 1.2M in diameter and about 6 metres deep and seems to cope with watering the garden and house use. There is a hand pump next to the well and funny, on reflection have not tried it, tomorrows job, lol.
> 
> ...


Thats how our well was dug too. Rings about 30 inch Diameter by 15 wide. 13 rings so about 16/17 feet deep. The pic Mark posted looks like the same pump I have. I setup mine as a pressure system so the pump turns on & off with a pressure switch which keeps a rubber bladder inside a steel tank at about 30 Lbs of pressure. Has been working good now for about 4 years with only an occasional recharging of air to the bladder. Just use my 12 volt tire pump that I keep in my van to recharge it with air. In case of power outage, I can still take water out with a dip bucket & rope. Use delivered water in the round 5 gallon containers for cooking & drinking.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Thats how our well was dug too. Rings about 30 inch Diameter by 15 wide. 13 rings so about 16/17 feet deep. The pic Mark posted looks like the same pump I have. I setup mine as a pressure system so the pump turns on & off with a pressure switch which keeps a rubber bladder inside a steel tank at about 30 Lbs of pressure. Has been working good now for about 4 years with only an occasional recharging of air to the bladder. Just use my 12 volt tire pump that I keep in my van to recharge it with air. In case of power outage, I can still take water out with a dip bucket & rope. Use delivered water in the round 5 gallon containers for cooking & drinking.
> 
> Fred


Agree Fred, Marks pic looks exactly the same as what we have here, 1HP and very noisy with an 80 litre receiver, the same pump installed at Bens Mum and Dads house with a 40 litre receiver and yes very noisy. I have 3 pumps on the farm in Oz, 1.5HP (1100 watts) with a pressure regulator, not a receiver, a 2.5HP (1850 watts) with a pressure regulator, not a receiver and the main dam pump for irrigation 4.8 HP (3650 watts) with a 60 litre diaphragm receiver and all of these are extremely quiet. I have searched online over the years to find a 60 hertz pump that measures up to "quiet" in the Philippines to no avail short of paying triple the price for the likes of Grundfos etc.

While a 1 HP pump should be adequate for our needs here including irrigation (watering the garden) the fool (that built this house) and yes I can call him that as there are many other foibles we have encountered trying to save 2 pesos on this property installed the smallest PVC lines from the pump to the house some 35 metres away. 15mm. Good for a shower but if another flushes the toilet or washes the dishes the pressure drops. One of my next projects, upsize/redesign the water lines and the very noisy pump can continue to operate properly.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Size of pipes important*



bigpearl said:


> While a 1 HP pump should be adequate for our needs here including irrigation (watering the garden) the fool (that built this house) and yes I can call him that as there are many other foibles we have encountered trying to save 2 pesos on this property installed the smallest PVC lines from the pump to the house some 35 metres away. 15mm. Good for a shower but if another flushes the toilet or washes the dishes the pressure drops. One of my next projects, upsize/redesign the water lines and the very noisy pump can continue to operate properly.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Good point Steve, my large pipe coming off the manual pump rusted through last last year and so I asked the plumber if I could save money and get a smaller pipe and he said no... it needs to be this large pipe and then just before it gets to your electric pump it's downsized.


----------

